# What to do with pork hocks?



## Grandma Rose (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone have recipes for pork hocks besides soup? I have some in the freezer but not sure what to do with, not soup.
                           Grandma Rose


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 25, 2011)

I make soup beans, which really are much heartier than a regular soup.  Here is my very simple recipe.  You can substitute the salt pork for hocks.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> I make soup beans, which really are much heartier than a regular soup. Here is my very simple recipe. You can substitute the salt pork for hocks.


Nice one. Cassoulet is also a good French bean recipe. My mother used to make it and we would eat the beans and other meats and my father would eat the hocks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 25, 2011)

Idea 1. Though it's similar to a soup, it isn't soup.  It's called New England Boiled Dinner and involves usually ham, or beef, though I've had it made with venison as well, big chunks of potatoes, cabbage leaves, chopped carrot, and onion.  Season with salt and pepper.

For your ham hocks, place two ham hocks into a large pan along with two potatoes, cut into four pieces per spud, four carrots, peeled and cut into 1 inch chunks, 1/2 head of gree cabbage, with the leaves seperated, 1 onion, quartered, and enough water to cover.  Bring to a boil and let simmer for 45 minutes.  Remove the ham hocks and take the meat off of the bone.  Dice and add back to the boiled dinner.

You can either strain the broth out to be used with other meals, or leave it and serve everything in bowls.

Idea 2.  Cut the meat from the ham hocks and dice.  Add between layers of scalloped potatoes.

Idea 3.  Cut the meat from the ham hock and finely dice.  Combine with a mixture of 1/2 lb. melted cheddar cheese 1/2 lb. cream cream cheese.  2 tbs. minced onion and a dash of garlic.  Let cool and form into a ball.  Roll in slivered almonds.  Serve with good crackers.

Idea 4.  Cut the meat from the ham hock and mince.  Add sweet pickle relish, and Miracle Whip salad dressing.  Stir together to make sandwich spread.

5. Remove from the bone, dice, and add to quiche.

That should get you started.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 25, 2011)

That sounds great too.

Also, there is red beans and rice.  Also, greens!  YUM!


----------



## Constance (Feb 25, 2011)

Cook'em up in a mess of your favorite greens...spinach, collards, etc.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 25, 2011)

Constance said:


> Cook'em up in a mess of your favorite greens...spinach, collards, etc.



Or even green beans.   YUM


----------



## babetoo (Feb 25, 2011)

beans are just the best.


----------



## Mama (Feb 25, 2011)

If they're smoked, I'd say turnip/mustard/collard greens and pinto beans.  Serve 'em up with a big skillet of cornbread.  If they're not smoked, I'd cook them with some sauerkraut.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 25, 2011)

Mama said:


> If they're smoked, I'd say turnip/mustard/collard greens and pinto beans.  Serve 'em up with a big skillet of cornbread.  If they're not smoked, I'd cook them with some sauerkraut.



Mama, them's good vittles!


----------



## Mama (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Kathleen.  Give me a big ol mess o greens with some pinto beans and cornbread and I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 25, 2011)

Constance said:


> Cook'em up in a mess of your favorite greens...spinach, collards, etc.



My favorites are greens or any kind of dried beans.  Save the bones for stock, put the meat back in the pot.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ham hocks are a natural for sauerkraut.


This recipe is close to how I make this dish:

Choucroute Garnie Sauerkraut and Ham Hock Recipe: Recipes: RecipeTips.com


----------



## letscook (Feb 26, 2011)

go for the boiled dinner - cabage potatoes carrots onion etc
love in the scallop potatoes too.
I like to boil them up and use for sandwhiches. best tasting
I save the broth from boiling them, freeze it 1/2 cup -put into freezer bags and use it for flavoring soup or lil in cooking veggies. 

note on freezing bags: I put in the bags - get all the air out - and then lay flat on a cookie sheet till frozen - they take up less room then plastic containers.


----------



## CraigC (Feb 26, 2011)

Red beans and rice on Monday of course!

Craig


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 26, 2011)

Mama said:


> Thanks Kathleen.  Give me a big ol mess o greens with some pinto beans and cornbread and I'm a happy camper.





Zhizara said:


> My favorites are greens or any kind of dried beans.  Save the bones for stock, put the meat back in the pot.



Zhizara and Mama - Great minds think alike.  I love that kind of meal!



CraigC said:


> Red beans and rice on Monday of course!
> 
> Craig



Are you related to Aunt Lucy?  She always said it was a most proper thing to have!



letscook said:


> go for the boiled dinner - cabage potatoes carrots onion etc
> love in the scallop potatoes too.
> I like to boil them up and use for sandwhiches. best tasting
> I save the broth from boiling them, freeze it 1/2 cup -put into freezer bags and use it for flavoring soup or lil in cooking veggies.
> ...



YUM!

Now I'm so hungry!


----------



## CraigC (Feb 26, 2011)

Not that I know of, but it is a NOLA tradition I believe.

Craig


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 26, 2011)

letscook said:


> go for the boiled dinner - cabage potatoes carrots onion etc
> love in the scallop potatoes too.
> I like to boil them up and use for sandwhiches. best tasting
> I save the broth from boiling them, freeze it 1/2 cup -put into freezer bags and use it for flavoring soup or lil in cooking veggies.
> ...



Or put in containers, pop out the next day and put in a bag or several bags.  I like to freeze in containers that will hold 2 cups of liquid, perfect for rice.


----------



## letscook (Feb 26, 2011)

oop that was suppose to say 1 to 2 cups not 1/2 cup  guess my brain isn't working with my fingers. 
I like the to add ham broth to my red beans and rice or even jambala or paella


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 26, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Not that I know of, but it is a NOLA tradition I believe.
> 
> Craig



Aunt Lucy married dear Uncle Sheldon who was from NOLA.  Hmm.  Hmmm!  



Zhizara said:


> Or put in containers, pop out the next day and put in a bag or several bags.  I like to freeze in containers that will hold 2 cups of liquid, perfect for rice.



I really need a freezer.  What a good idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm all hungry again!  All of this sounds fantastic!


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 27, 2011)

Cook it for a long time. Then take all the meat of the bone, grind, put in a shellow dish. Poor the liquid over the meat. Put in refrigerator over night. Serve cold. It will be kind of like meat jello. If you are interested, I'll give you details.


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 27, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Cook it for a long time. Then take all the meat of the bone, grind, put in a shellow dish. Poor the liquid over the meat. Put in refrigerator over night. Serve cold. It will be kind of like meat jello. If you are interested, I'll give you details.



What do you serve with it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 27, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> What do you serve with it?


 
A spoon...


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 27, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A spoon...


----------



## Grandma Rose (Feb 28, 2011)

Most of the answers to my pork hock question were about ham hocks. What I was asking was about pork hocks { not ham cured] 
         Grandma Rose


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> What do you serve with it?


You can serve it as an appitiser, I like it with some bread and horseredish. Also it can be serves as a main dish with side of mashed potato.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A spoon...


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 28, 2011)

Grandma Rose said:


> Most of the answers to my pork hock question were about ham hocks. What I was asking was about pork hocks { not ham cured]
> Grandma Rose


 
I was not talking about ham hocks, I was talking about fresh hocks. That is pig feet right?


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 28, 2011)

Grandma Rose said:


> Most of the answers to my pork hock question were about ham hocks. What I was asking was about pork hocks { not ham cured]
> Grandma Rose




Oops!  I'm guilty here.  Apologies!  Though...I want soup beans now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 28, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Oops! I'm guilty here. Apologies! Though...I want soup beans now.


 
Miso soup with fresh edamame!   Okay, soup beans and pork...I get it!


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 1, 2011)

Hocks are not pig's feet.  More like the elbow, next joint up the leg.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 1, 2011)

Grandma Rose said:


> Most of the answers to my pork hock question were about ham hocks. What I was asking was about pork hocks { not ham cured]
> Grandma Rose



Though the suggestions I gave would work equally well with ham hocks, I was concentrating on the flavor and texture of the pork hocks, and what they would go well with.  But I did forget another flavor combination, pork hocks would be great cooked with black-eyed peas, or with lentils.  The natural pork flavor lends itself to rice dishes, and of course any of the legume family.  Add onion, and make it sweet or savory.

The jelled liquid from the cooled broth of boiled pork hocks would have to be seasoned as a broth with salt, and perhaps a little pepper.  The meat should be removed from the bones and shredded, then added back to the broth, and the whole thing chilled in a gelatin mold, or shallow bowl with sloping sides.  The final gelatin is called an aspic and is often served with crackers or toast points.

Or, should you prefer, the pork hocks can be grilled over charcoal and wood, seasoned, and then the meat can be removed and served as a side dish.  The bones, cartilage, and connecting tissue should be saved to make a broth, or aspic.  

An interesting way to use the broth would be to serve it very hot, with veggies and noodles, that could be added to it, like at a pho restaurant.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> Hocks are not pig's feet. More like the elbow, next joint up the leg.


 
aha, my recipe will work just fine with that part too.


----------

